# buying gravel from hardware store



## 776 (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been building a stand for my 75g tank, and I came across a 50lb bag of gravel at the local Home Depot. It's a fifth of what the LFS will charge me, I think it was $3 for the whole bag. If I really rinse it off well, will there be any difference? Is the gravel at the LFS treated at all?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't do it because it would be more dirty than most gravels and plus it would only come in like one or two colors, it would also scratch the bottom of your tank more compared to the stuff you get at the lfs's. I wouldn't recommend it dude....but it is your decision.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I would get it, i use it my tanks. It says on the bag, for use in ponds, aquariums, then they list alot of other things. It'll take you awhile to clean it all but for $3 for 50lbs its worth it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

njpiranha said:


> I would get it, i use it my tanks. It says on the bag, for use in ponds, aquariums, then they list alot of other things. It'll take you awhile to clean it all but for $3 for 50lbs its worth it


 If you say so,... it all depends on your taste.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Do it, just scrub and rinse.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

As long as it's quartzite I think it should be fine. You might want to check with landscaping or garden supply place . I've got something like the smallest gravel on this page in one of my tanks.I like it.
I don't like the idea of paying a dolar a pound for stuff from lfs.
Rinse the hell out of it.

" http://www.alabamasunset.net/WASG_all_grav...avel_types.html "

Also I picked up a chunk of slate 21 lbs 30"x8"x1 1/8" at a place here in Windsor for 2 bucks to sink a large piece of driftwood in my 45 I am currently setting up.
I also found out that at least one of the LFS buy it there too.
That piece would have cost me 20 to 25 dollars for the same piece.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I use it also. Much much cheaper than aquarium gravel. Stones are stones. Just rinse the crap out of it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to equipment_


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Have you ever considered a sand bed? I know that a lot of people on other sites are using Sandown Play sand as an alternative. It also is available at Home Depot and you don't have to rinse it at all. It is available in very large quantaties at about $4 a bag. YOu won't find it though unless you live in the east. If your tank is filled already with water get some PVC pipe and pour the sand down it so that you won't get cloudy water.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Do it, just scrub and rinse.


 ditto


----------

